# Mike at Bikesdirect, your



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

private message box is full. I was sending you a message about the quote for the rush(bikes). 
thanks
ray
[email protected]


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

moab63 said:


> private message box is full. I was sending you a message about the quote for the rush(bikes).
> thanks
> ray
> [email protected]


Sorry
during the holidays I was not on a lot
I have cleaned up the inbox now

thanks


----------

